
Colon cancer linked to viruses in beef, Nobel-winning scientist contends - richardhod
https://m.scmp.com/lifestyle/health/article/1695757/colon-cancer-linked-viruses-beef-nobel-winning-scientist-contends
======
Mister_X
Quite interesting, he may be on to something BIG.

Ever hear of Butchers Warts?

Yes, warts that butchers get, apparently they are caused by a virus in beef
blood.

Additionally, Skin Tags are also believed to be caused by a virus.

I know for a fact, Pork causes me to have outbreaks of Skin Tags, I figured
this out over 30 years ago.

If I avoid Pork for several months, no more skin tags, but if I eat some, even
unknowingly at the time, then I develop skin tags in multiple places.

I believe this research is fertile ground for some big discoveries.

~~~
richardhod
That makes some sense. Reminds me also: I wonder if mouth ulcers can happen
similarly, which appear after eating less salubrious meats sometimes.

------
thsowers
(2015)

Wonder if there is more recent info available

